# (YET ANOTHER) Apple Hardware Test Error Code



## segfault (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi...

Unfortunately my son dropped a glass of coke near my MacBook (2nd Generation), near its left side. As far as i saw, since the macbook was not so near the table, looked like the coke didn't get inside it.

However, after that, i'm experiencing some random reboots while using Mac OS. I ran the Apple Hardware Test, and got the following error:

4SNS/1/4000000: TBOT

As i searched around, looks like its related to the logic board. But what does mean the "TBOT" part of the error code? 

My macbook is not recognizing the battery anymore, however i'm able to use Linux while plugged in, so i thought that could be related to some battery or thermal sensor.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be thermal sensor if I remember correct.

Any luck in recalibrating battery (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh2339.html) or getting it even just recognized with reset PRAM?


----------



## segfault (Aug 25, 2008)

Nahh... it doesn't even recognize my battery. Tried removing everything (even the battery), pressing the power button for 5 secs or so, and plugging everying again... no help.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2008)

If you don't have AppleCare on it anymore a cheap company (in the States) for MacBook and Macbook Pro repair is MacService.com.


----------



## Hughvane (Aug 25, 2008)

Or iFixit http://www.ifixit.com/


----------



## segfault (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, but unfortunately i'm not in the US. I just want to know what the error code means, if i can buy a part (probably the battery one) and change myself, or i'm totally screwed, hehe.


----------



## Hughvane (Aug 26, 2008)

Does this help you? http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1450379&tstart=70

And the thing about that ifixit site is that _you_ do the fixing, they tell you how.


----------

